# 35 gallon hex... My first planted tank!



## nh murph (Mar 21, 2014)

I am very happy with the progress on my 35 hex. I transfered 2 angels and 5 golden white cloud minnows from quarantine yesterday. Everyone seems to be getting along well. 

Here's my setup:
35 gallon hex tank
Aquron quiet flow 50 HOB filter
150w heater 
Hydor 240gph power head
Aquatic Life 24" T5 HO fixture with 2 39w 6500k & 2 39w roseate bulbs and 2 blue lunar LEDs
An American DJ 8 way switched power strip
45 pounds of Seachem Flourite
Driftwood
Rocks from a brook behind the house
A bunch of plants I can't pronounce
2 angels
3 cherry barbs
5 golder white cloud minnows
2 peppermint tetras
1 albino pleco
1 stick cat
4 assassin snails

I have ordered an Eheim 2215 canister filter and am looking at co2 systems at the moment. I'll pick away at going high tech. 
I am fertilizing with the Seachem Flourish products for the time being but plan on starting the PPS-Pro fertilizer when I get the co2 up and running. It's a work in progress.











[/url]


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Saw pics in photo gallery.Tank looks good!


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Great job...looks good!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good!

I put one pic up for you, you can do the rest. When you look at your pics there are 3 URLs at the bottom of it. Highlight and copy the top one, go back to your thread and then paste that info. No need to hit any buttons or anything else.


----------



## nh murph (Mar 21, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I put one pic up for you, you can do the rest. When you look at your pics there are 3 URLs at the bottom of it. Highlight and copy the top one, go back to your thread and then paste that info. No need to hit any buttons or anything else.


Thanks! That was how I had tried to do it before, but it just posted a link. Works now though! Thanks again for the how to!


----------

